# 2 Timing Hash Marks on Balancer?



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

I got my rebuilt 455 running. Idles and everything, but when I give it gas it backfires thru the carb. I'm guessing timing. It seems odd, but it looks like my balancer has 2 distinct timing hash marks on it about 8-12 degrees apart? Is the first hash supposed to line up with the 0 on the timing chain cover or? I don't ever recall two lines on a balancer, but they both look sharp and original like they are OE. I'm using the '67 balancer assy.

Also still need to tune the carb, waiting on some funky little idle screwdriver I didn't have from amazon.


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, I've been searching this forum and I think I've got it. I have a timing cover with timing numbers on it, and a balancer that was meant for a timing cover that just had the pointer. So, I think I have to line the second hash mark to the 0 on the number scale, and I'll be at 6 degrees TDC. Like this picture. If anyone feels confident to confirm, thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

goatsnvairs said:


> Well, I've been searching this forum and I think I've got it. I have a timing cover with timing numbers on it, and a balancer that was meant for a timing cover that just had the pointer. So, I think I have to line the second hash mark to the 0 on the number scale, and I'll be at 6 degrees TDC. Like this picture. If anyone feels confident to confirm, thanks.


Click on link and scroll down.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/timing-question-28320/


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If it were me, first thing I'd do would be to verify exactly where TDC is - i.e. when you KNOW for certain that #1 cylinder is at TDC, where are the marks? With the engine in the car, this operation requires a piston stop in #1 spark plug hole AND COMPLETELY LOOSEN THE BOTH ROCKERS ON #1 (otherwise you run the risk of a valve getting bent when it runs into the piston stop - you don't want that). With the piston stop in place (and you're certain that #1 is a good bit away from TDC), turn the engine clockwise, slowly and gently, using a wrench on the balancer bolt (do NOT try bumping it over with the starter) until you can feel the piston touch the stop. Make a paint mark or pencil mark on the balancer that lines up with "0" on the pointer. Now turn the engine over, counter clockwise, again using the wrench, until you feel the stop again. Make another mark on the balancer, again lining up with the "0". Exactly half way between the two marks you made TDC - measure that as precisely as you can and make a more permanent mark on your balancer. When that mark is lined up with "0", you know that #1 cylinder is at TDC. You now have a reference point to work with. If you have a 'dial back' timing light, like one of these for example:

Summit Racing® Timing Lights SUM-G1059 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing

That's the only mark you need. Using this sort of light, you can now set your advance whereever you want using only that mark.

The manufacturer's marks on balancers, even brand new ones, don't always tell the truth.

(Don't forget to readjust/retorque the rockers on #1 AFTER you remove the piston stop.)

Bear


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

.....(Don't forget to readjust/retorque the rockers on #1 AFTER you remove the piston stop.)
Bear[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks Bear. Well, as it turns out the reason it was backfiring was because I had 2 spark plug wires switched :blush2:. I swear I looked at that like 100 times.....Once I fixed those this thing runs smooth as silk. But as far as timing the issue remains, the two line balancer is confusing, and I think my drawing is wrong.
> 
> So, as you said, I think I need to find TDC myself. I know one of those lines is in the ballpark so what I'm going to do is take out the plug on the #1 and setup my dial indicator to the top of the piston and check when it starts to go down in the cylinder after TDC and make a new line, then advance from there.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's worth the effort to verify the balancer marks. I put a brand new SFI rated balancer on my car when I built the engine, and the markings on it were off by nearly 6 degrees. I don't know if it was the balancer that was off, or the timing cover (aftermarket aluminum) but if I hadn't verified it, I would have never known. A timing tape fixed that little problem right up.

Bear


----------

